# Since Having Covid



## Dominic

Since having covid March 2020:

I *have not* caught a cold or flu. I usually catch a cold 3 times a year.

Loud bass (JL Audio system in car) did something to my brain after 60 seconds, felt like an instant flu. Would go away after 30 minutes. This lasted 8 months and is now pretty much gone.

Drinking 3 beers made me feel like I had slight covid, this lasted about 5 months.

Strange stuff!

Anyone else?


----------



## crush

I haven't felt sick since Jan 20th, 2020.  That was my three day trip to Seattle and Kirkland.  The plane was sick as well   I lost 38 ((gained 2 over the last week)) and no meat, no beers, no wine and just super healthy Dom.  I feel amazing, like a kid again.  My best pal took the shots and I swear he is not the same.  Freaking out about retirement and can;t shake it.


----------



## Grace T.

Dominic said:


> Since having covid March 2020:
> 
> I *have not* caught a cold or flu. I usually catch a cold 3 times a year.
> 
> Loud bass (JL Audio system in car) did something to my brain after 60 seconds, felt like an instant flu. Would go away after 30 minutes. This lasted 8 months and is now pretty much gone.
> 
> Drinking 3 beers made me feel like I had slight covid, this lasted about 5 months.
> 
> Strange stuff!
> 
> Anyone else?


Hair loss, a secondary infection I couldn’t shake, got winded all the time. Disappeared at about the 8th month mark

Kiddo was sick all of 2 days but developed a touch of asthma and got winded easily during gk practice. Disappeared at the beginning of fall.


----------



## Dominic

crush said:


> I haven't felt sick since Jan 20th, 2020.  That was my three day trip to Seattle and Kirkland.  The plane was sick as well   I lost 38 ((gained 2 over the last week)) and no meat, no beers, no wine and just super healthy Dom.  I feel amazing, like a kid again.  My best pal took the shots and I swear he is not the same.  Freaking out about retirement and can;t shake it.


So your saying watch out for the shot?


----------



## Dominic

No colds? Anyone


----------



## crush

Dominic said:


> So your saying watch out for the shot?


I'm saying eat healthy and stay away from heart burn Dom.  To each his or her own.  I do not go around warning people not to take the shot(s).  I just tell people I will not.  I'm being asked it a lot lately, which has me concerned.  Again, I do not go around talking about like you just did...lol!!!


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Dominic said:


> No colds? Anyone


I didn't catch COVID, but, no colds since before COVID. I think the masking/distancing has taken a big bite out of the normal cold and flu season.


----------



## Grace T.

kickingandscreaming said:


> I didn't catch COVID, but, no colds since before COVID. I think the masking/distancing has taken a big bite out of the normal cold and flu season.


For me the main cold vectors have always been dragging it in from schools, getting it on the airplane during business travel and people who come in sick at the office.  Since schools and the office have been shut down and haven’t been on an airplane... haven’t had any.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Dominic said:


> No colds? Anyone


Nope.  Just hangover induced memory loss.  Moral of the story.  Don't mix drinks on a semi-empty stomach.


----------



## Patandpats

crush said:


> I haven't felt sick since Jan 20th, 2020.  That was my three day trip to Seattle and Kirkland.  The plane was sick as well   I lost 38 ((gained 2 over the last week)) and no meat, no beers, no wine and just super healthy Dom.  I feel amazing, like a kid again.  My best pal took the shots and I swear he is not the same.  Freaking out about retirement and can;t shake it.


----------



## notintheface

I was in bed for the better part of two weeks, bought one of those pulse oximeters from Amazon and my blood oxygen level wasn't great. Nighttime was the absolute worst. Took me about three-four months to get back to what I felt was my normal level of fitness. First Pfizer shot made my arm hot for a day, second Pfizer shot knocked me out for a day and a half, but the exhaustion and aching flipped off like a switch and that day I felt ready to go a full 90 box-to-box, amazing.


----------



## watfly

kickingandscreaming said:


> I didn't catch COVID, but, no colds since before COVID. I think the masking/distancing has taken a big bite out of the normal cold and flu season.


I think most families use of a swimming pool amount of hand sanitizer over the last year has helped the cold and flu situation as well.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

watfly said:


> I think most families use of a swimming pool amount of hand sanitizer over the last year has helped the cold and flu situation as well.


If you could find it. I looked for some at the beginning and then gave up.


----------



## Dominic

I think I am immune to the common cold now.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

notintheface said:


> second Pfizer shot knocked me out for a day and a half, but the exhaustion and aching flipped off like a switch and that day I felt ready to go a full 90 box-to-box, amazing.


 Ditto. 2nd got me dizzy to the point that I felt like I was driving with a buZz.   The headaches were the worst.  After 2 days I was energized.


----------



## Multi Sport

So much has happened. 

First... Covid ran it's course through my family. That's not the interesting part, it's when it happened.

My oldest was hospitalized for about a week..a healthy strong 27 year old young man. This was in September of 2019. Yes, 2019. The diagnoses an "unknown " form.of Covid. His fiance had it three weeks prior but was not diagnosed.  My wife was the only one who kissed my son in the hospital and she was the only one who came down with it....


----------



## Frank

Had COVID. No symptoms then and have nothing since.


----------



## Mile High Dad

No colds either since Feb 2020. Hay fever has returned. When I left CA in 2004, a couple of years in CO and hay fever was non existent. After Covid, it seems to have crept back, although it seems like the past 2 or 3 years the West has been on fire. The strangest thing was the loss of taste. It  mostly has recovered but now I seem to be very sensitive to salt.


----------



## crush

Mile High Dad said:


> No colds either since Feb 2020. Hay fever has returned. When I left CA in 2004, a couple of years in CO and hay fever was non existent. After Covid, it seems to have crept back, although it seems like the past 2 or 3 years the West has been on fire. The strangest thing was the loss of taste. It  mostly has recovered but now I seem to be very sensitive to salt.


Thanks for sharing.  I have never done better health wise and I will be 55 this year.  I will be looking to visit the mile high state next year bro.  I have foster sister that lives in Aurora and some old pals that live up in Highlands Ranch.  I will be coming by to see you in my RV


----------



## crush

Hey Mile High Dad, my dream right now is the big RV.  My budget today is not looking good though. I honestly have no clue on how life in September 2022 will be and where I be $$$$$ wise.  I'm not welcomed anymore in California, that's for sure and at this point I can;t buy or sell and make commerce so I can eat, pay the bills and live freely.  My heart is broken by California.  It's the people.  I have cool liberal friends all around me but they want me to deep down in their pit, to just get the shots over with and just do it!  All because they did it ((50% told me they wish they waited, shhhhhh)) for the team and they feel I need to roll sleeve up and take two jabs + boosters when they say so, all because were one big happy family.
20004 was 17 years ago and boy has this place changed.  I totally went after my health after I got super sick in Jan 2020.  My wife told me a year before that this was coming.  Dom was sick really bad last year.  I prayed for you Dom just so you know.  I will lay low as long as possible.  I'm praying for help and intervention asap.  Right now, this is how the state views me.
1. Drunk Driver because I didn;t get the jabs and I pose a health risk to others, like a dude waisted driving on a frwy and crashing into a car and killing a family of 4.  What a way to drive home a lie and blame me.  That has to be one of the worse parables ever.  
2.  I'm a Schmuck because I wont listen to The Terminator who I now call The Vaccinator.  He say's I have to give up my freedom of choice because. Dude is 100% an embarrassment to my state.  I really love California but they dont love no more.  People think normal will come back. 
3.  I shall be arrested for not taking Jabs, according to some people's true feelings who already got jabbed twice and can;t wait for the boosters and wear mask 24/7.  This is weird behavior.  I think some are kicking themselves right about now for jumping in line so quick, moo!
4.  I shall not be allowed indoors, anywhere unless Jabbed twice, wear mask all the time indoors and get boosters when they tell you to.  The arms will be so sore from booster shots that some of you will be shot in the ass.
5.  I shall not be with anyone who has been jabbed.  I pose a health risk.
6.  I believe that something is not right about Covid 19, not right about the election and 9/11/01 is not sitting well in my soul.  That makes me a terrorist too I guess.  That's coming from DHS, yikes!  EOTL is laughing his ass off right about now. My back is against the wall.  Most on here can;t wait for folks like me to leave.  I need a shift in the momentum in order for me to stay.  I think we can go either way and I hope we go the right way as a state.  Deep down this state is Red, trust me.


----------



## Mile High Dad

I feel your pain, CO is just like CA. I wasn't the best student but do remember most of the basics of my Medical Microbiology degree and seem to recall that vaccines are developed to try and mimic actually getting the disease, produce an immune response and to gain immunity. It is quite deafening how the millions of people that have had COVID and remarkably didn't die, are totally ignored by the Gov't. So when I come and visit LA, I may not be allowed into grocery stores or restaurants. Doesn't make any sense to the scientist in me. Variants are what microbes due to remain viable, but it seems the vaccines are missing a few components to battle them but nothing about Natural Immunity from being a survivor. Way too many questions and too much silence (or they are being silenced) about Natural Immunity.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Mile High Dad said:


> I feel your pain, CO is just like CA. I wasn't the best student but do remember most of the basics of my Medical Microbiology degree and seem to recall that vaccines are developed to try and mimic actually getting the disease, produce an immune response and to gain immunity. It is quite deafening how the millions of people that have had COVID and remarkably didn't die, are totally ignored by the Gov't. So when I come and visit LA, I may not be allowed into grocery stores or restaurants. Doesn't make any sense to the scientist in me. Variants are what microbes due to remain viable, but it seems the vaccines are missing a few components to battle them but nothing about Natural Immunity from being a survivor. Way too many questions and too much silence (or they are being silenced) about Natural Immunity.


Science + Fear != Science


----------



## Desert Hound

kickingandscreaming said:


> Science + Fear != Science


Let me fix it for you. 

Science + Fear + Politics = Science!


----------



## Dominic

Still no colds here, and no one I know has caught covid twice. Covid might have eradicated the common cold!


----------



## espola

Dominic said:


> Still no colds here, and no one I know has caught covid twice. Covid might have eradicated the common cold!


I used to get a head or chest cold every year.  I even spent a night in the hosp[ital for it in 2019.  I can't say whether it has been isolation, disinfection, or vaccine, but the only sniffles I have had in the last year and a half have been from my cat allergy.


----------



## Grace T.

Dominic said:


> Still no colds here, and no one I know has caught covid twice. Covid might have eradicated the common cold!


I caught an RSV infection a month ago at a wedding and am currently suffering from long RSV.


----------



## Desert Hound

espola said:


> can't say whether it has been isolation


It has to be isolation since I see you on here 24/7


----------



## lafalafa

Dominic said:


> Still no colds here, and no one I know has caught covid twice. Covid might have eradicated the common cold!


I know 4 different people who are what is referred to as double vaccinated:.  Caught COVID-19 + later vaccinated but still have caught common colds but they live in colder or different climates or out of state.   2 in Colorado and 2 from New York.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Dominic said:


> Still no colds here, and no one I know has caught covid twice. Covid might have eradicated the common cold!


Imagine that.


----------



## Dominic

I have had a few mini episodes of Covid that last a few days. I think this is me catching it again and my body fighting it off through my immunity. I did talk to a coworker who had covid and not vaccinated, who has experienced the exact same thing. Another friend has just got covid for the first time and was vaccinated with Johnson j. 

Herd immunity is slowly happening and might be the strongest way to fight this.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dominic said:


> Herd immunity is slowly happening and might be the strongest way to fight this.


Amen!


----------



## Dominic

Right now it looks like people who contracted covid have better immunity than any shot.


----------



## Grace T.

Dominic said:


> I have had a few mini episodes of Covid that last a few days. I think this is me catching it again and my body fighting it off through my immunity. I did talk to a coworker who had covid and not vaccinated, who has experienced the exact same thing. Another friend has just got covid for the first time and was vaccinated with Johnson j.
> 
> Herd immunity is slowly happening and might be the strongest way to fight this.


It's based on two assumptions: 1) does vaccine and natural immunity wane over time....if perpetual boosters are required (as the Israelis seem to believe), we won't be able to mandate vaccines constantly to reach the constantly increasing herd immunity thresholds (if vaccine immunity but not natural immunity decline quickly, the only other way out is if everyone gets exposed to it and quickly before 2 can happen); and 2) does the virus continue to mutate away from vaccine and natural immunity protections from earlier strains as the Delta partially has.


----------



## espola

Grace T. said:


> It's based on two assumptions: 1) does vaccine and natural immunity wane over time....if perpetual boosters are required (as the Israelis seem to believe), we won't be able to mandate vaccines constantly to reach the constantly increasing herd immunity thresholds (if vaccine immunity but not natural immunity decline quickly, the only other way out is if everyone gets exposed to it and quickly before 2 can happen); and 2) does the virus continue to mutate away from vaccine and natural immunity protections from earlier strains as the Delta partially has.


Regular mutation is what flu does (with "flu" meant as a generic term for many closely-rated viral diseases).  That's why we get a shot every year.

Since you have suggested that you are not an anti-vaxxer, I presume the "we" above is appropriate.


----------



## Grace T.

espola said:


> Regular mutation is what flu does (with "flu" meant as a generic term for many closely-rated viral diseases).  That's why we get a shot every year.
> 
> Since you have suggested that you are not an anti-vaxxer, I presume the "we" above is appropriate.


Yes, but as has been pointing out to you before:

a. The flu vaccine is not mandatory
b. The flu vaccine's efficiency varies year to year
c. We do not lockdown, mandate masks (esp. on kids), or use vaccine passports for flu
d. We are not at herd immunity for the flu
e. People die, get hospitalized and get long flu from the flu....sometimes substantial amounts, and much more so in kids than COVID.


----------



## espola

Grace T. said:


> Yes, but as has been pointing out to you before:
> 
> a. The flu vaccine is not mandatory
> b. The flu vaccine's efficiency varies year to year
> c. We do not lockdown, mandate masks (esp. on kids), or use vaccine passports for flu
> d. We are not at herd immunity for the flu
> e. People die, get hospitalized and get long flu from the flu....sometimes substantial amounts, and much more so in kids than COVID.


...and flu isn't killing half a million a year in the USA









						United States influenza statistics by flu season - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## met61

Have Pfizer vax, caught it, passed it to a family member and both had mild symptoms...still experiencing some shortness of breath. Time to start living with it and punishing China.


----------



## met61

espola said:


> ...and flu isn't killing half a million a year in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States influenza statistics by flu season - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


...let me guess, Trump still is.


----------



## Grace T.

espola said:


> ...and flu isn't killing half a million a year in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States influenza statistics by flu season - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Fair, but with vaccination the IFR is now below that of the flu in the vaccinated.  And for children, it always was.


----------



## Calikid

My wife and I and our three kids have all been double vaccinated with Phizer.  My wife had a sore arm after the second shot but the rest of us did not suffered any type of side effects. We wear a mask when we go indoors and as soon as we walk outside we quickly remove. We dont feel like we are being crazy over the top about trying not to catch Covid. Instead we feel like we are being careful and cautious and are gong about living our lives We try to spend as much time outdoors as possible and with So Cal weather being so favorable its not hard to do. All three of my kids are having a blast playing soccer and other sports and all are doing well in school. Life is short and it goes by pretty fast. So we do our best to stay positive and keep moving forward. For those of you who are not vaccinated, we respect your right to choose and pray that you do not catch Covid.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Reminder: The CDC/NIH/Fauci-backed pause of the J&J vaccine did more to invigorate vaccine hesitancy in the US than any other factor.


----------



## soccermail2020

How come no one is mentioning that this virus originated from an animal(bat, I believe).  Animal transmission goes both ways. If this virus lives in humans AND animals.......  Are we gonna vaccinate all animals next?


----------



## kickingandscreaming

soccermail2020 said:


> How come no one is mentioning that this virus originated from an animal(bat, I believe).  Animal transmission goes both ways. If this virus lives in humans AND animals.......  Are we gonna vaccinate all animals next?


All raccoons have a mask. If only all the other animals followed their good example, this could be over and we could go back to our lives.
- @dad4 (probably)


----------



## Grace T.

soccermail2020 said:


> How come no one is mentioning that this virus originated from an animal(bat, I believe).  Animal transmission goes both ways. If this virus lives in humans AND animals.......  Are we gonna vaccinate all animals next?


Yeah it’s even crossed into dogs now. There’s no evidence of dog to human transmission yet or dog to dog.  But it’s a potential reservoir for more mutations. Either story is bad: either the original source is zoonotic and there’s a potential reservoir there for ongoing new infections to emerge, or this thing was lab enhanced to be uniquely virulent in humans (perhaps why it isn’t hitting animals as hard).  The list is getting very long: all sorts of cats, dogs, ferrets and minks, otters, beavers, hamsters, pigs, bats, primates and god help us maybe even rats. The list also cuts against the zoonotic origin: unless it was a spontaneous mutation (see the film contagion), it should have spread to other animals prior to the outbreak in humans…we should have seen it in livestock or cats first or relatively simultaneously.

in any case shouldn’t we be erring on the side of caution?  Time to mask up Fido, fluffy and squeaky.   Non mammals can remain unmasked for the time being.  Don’t worry. It will only be 14 days


----------



## crush

Grace T. said:


> Yeah it’s even crossed into dogs now. There’s no evidence of dog to human transmission yet or dog to dog.  But it’s a potential reservoir for more mutations. Either story is bad: either the original source is zoonotic and there’s a potential reservoir there for ongoing new infections to emerge, or this thing was lab enhanced to be uniquely virulent in humans (perhaps why it isn’t hitting animals as hard).  The list is getting very long: all sorts of cats, dogs, ferrets and minks, otters, beavers, hamsters, pigs, bats, primates and god help us maybe even rats. The list also cuts against the zoonotic origin: unless it was a spontaneous mutation (see the film contagion), it should have spread to other animals prior to the outbreak in humans…we should have seen it in livestock or cats first or relatively simultaneously.
> 
> in any case shouldn’t we be erring on the side of caution?  Time to mask up Fido, fluffy and squeaky.   Non mammals can remain unmasked for the time being.  Don’t worry. It will only be 14 days


----------



## Grace T.

Grace T. said:


> Yeah it’s even crossed into dogs now. There’s no evidence of dog to human transmission yet or dog to dog.  But it’s a potential reservoir for more mutations. Either story is bad: either the original source is zoonotic and there’s a potential reservoir there for ongoing new infections to emerge, or this thing was lab enhanced to be uniquely virulent in humans (perhaps why it isn’t hitting animals as hard).  The list is getting very long: all sorts of cats, dogs, ferrets and minks, otters, beavers, hamsters, pigs, bats, primates and god help us maybe even rats. The list also cuts against the zoonotic origin: unless it was a spontaneous mutation (see the film contagion), it should have spread to other animals prior to the outbreak in humans…we should have seen it in livestock or cats first or relatively simultaneously.
> 
> in any case shouldn’t we be erring on the side of caution?  Time to mask up Fido, fluffy and squeaky.   Non mammals can remain unmasked for the time being.  Don’t worry. It will only be 14 days


The other weird thing about this is we haven't really seen a cross over into large livestock (despite livestock being susceptible to numerous coronaviruses).  The primary cross overs have been either those animals which are very similar to us (primates) or those animals which live in very close contact with us (cats, dogs, ferretts, hamsters).  With the exception of cats, most of them don't develop severe forms of the disease and there hasn't been proof that they transmit the disease onto people.  The virus isn't very efficient (yet) in animals, largely because the way that the coronaviruses are built (the spike proteins are targeted to the cells of a particular species).  And despite humans being in close contact with cats, dogs, livestock for generations, coronaviruses which can be very common in these animals haven't crossed over into humans (nor have the other human coronaviruses efficiently crossed over into animals).  It really points to this being either man made or a man made enhancement or a spontaneous mutation that came about through really prolonged exposure (whether in a lab or a bat cave) leading to a fluke mutation.


----------



## espola

Grace T. said:


> It really points to this being either man made or a man made enhancement or a spontaneous mutation that came about through really prolonged exposure (whether in a lab or a bat cave) leading to a fluke mutation.


Please explain.


----------



## Grace T.

espola said:


> Please explain.


I did in my second post.  There are lots of coronaviruses out there in other species.  They rarely cross species to species.  When they do they aren't very efficient. This one though crossed to humans before being spotted in any known animal (still no known source) and is infecting a long list of animals but not as severely as humans.  Most coronaviruses are optimized for a species and again rarely cross over despite very close contact.  This one seems optimized for humans and has crossed over...it's an oddity since even SARS 1 didn't behave that way.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Grace T. said:


> I did in my second post.  There are lots of coronaviruses out there in other species.  They rarely cross species to species.  When they do they aren't very efficient. This one though crossed to humans before being spotted in any known animal (still no known source) and is infecting a long list of animals but not as severely as humans.  Most coronaviruses are optimized for a species and again rarely cross over despite very close contact.  This one seems optimized for humans and has crossed over...it's an oddity since even SARS 1 didn't behave that way.


Further credence to the “gain of function” argument.


----------



## espola

Grace T. said:


> I did in my second post.  There are lots of coronaviruses out there in other species.  They rarely cross species to species.  When they do they aren't very efficient. This one though crossed to humans before being spotted in any known animal (still no known source) and is infecting a long list of animals but not as severely as humans.  Most coronaviruses are optimized for a species and again rarely cross over despite very close contact.  This one seems optimized for humans and has crossed over...it's an oddity since even SARS 1 didn't behave that way.


" ...really... "?


----------



## Speed

Calikid said:


> My wife and I and our three kids have all been double vaccinated with Phizer.  My wife had a sore arm after the second shot but the rest of us did not suffered any type of side effects. We wear a mask when we go indoors and as soon as we walk outside we quickly remove. We dont feel like we are being crazy over the top about trying not to catch Covid. Instead we feel like we are being careful and cautious and are gong about living our lives We try to spend as much time outdoors as possible and with So Cal weather being so favorable its not hard to do. All three of my kids are having a blast playing soccer and other sports and all are doing well in school. Life is short and it goes by pretty fast. So we do our best to stay positive and keep moving forward. For those of you who are not vaccinated, we respect your right to choose and pray that you do not catch Covid.


I found this to be the most reasonable/rationale response in a long time. For health reasons we are not VAX and have been waiting for the novavax. In the meantime 3/4 of us recently had COVID. It definitely wasn't fun.


----------



## Surfref

Mile High Dad said:


> I feel your pain, CO is just like CA. I wasn't the best student but do remember most of the basics of my Medical Microbiology degree and seem to recall that vaccines are developed to try and mimic actually getting the disease, produce an immune response and to gain immunity. It is quite deafening how the millions of people that have had COVID and remarkably didn't die, are totally ignored by the Gov't. So when I come and visit LA, I may not be allowed into grocery stores or restaurants. Doesn't make any sense to the scientist in me. Variants are what microbes due to remain viable, but it seems the vaccines are missing a few components to battle them but nothing about Natural Immunity from being a survivor. Way too many questions and too much silence (or they are being silenced) about Natural Immunity.


I had COVID in March 2020 and it really messed me up with decreased lung function for about 6 months.  I got the vaccine mainly so I would have that silly little vaccination card.  That card got me into concerts and allowed me to not have to wear a mask at work and other places.  I knew that I had natural immunity, but the government did not issue silly little natural immunity cards to those of us that survived COVID.  Knock on wood….have not had a cold since having COVID.


----------



## Hüsker Dü

Why do some people get Covid when others don't? Here’s what we know so far
					

An increasing amount of research is being devoted to the reasons why some people never seem to get Covid — a so-called never Covid cohort.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Goforgoal

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do some people get Covid when others don't? Here’s what we know so far
> 
> 
> An increasing amount of research is being devoted to the reasons why some people never seem to get Covid — a so-called never Covid cohort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


I will say that this particular question fascinates me. I've always been the type that has a heightened level of curiosity about the unexplainable. I look forward to future studies and any revelations that might come from them. Science will probably never be able to answer this question with 100% certainty, but maybe there will be other medical advances that come from it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü

Goforgoal said:


> I will say that this particular question fascinates me. I've always been the type that has a heightened level of curiosity about the unexplainable. I look forward to future studies and any revelations that might come from them. Science will probably never be able to answer this question with 100% certainty, but maybe there will be other medical advances that come from it.


Happened to me. The brother in law and I were the only ones to come out of the Christmas get together negative while those around us got it. No one bad, not even the fully vaxxed and boostered 83 yo mother in law.


----------

